# need help figuring out his color



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

We could use some help from the color experts! Mocha is a 4 month old mini that my friends have. Momma is a Buckskin, black mane & tale, Sire is a black & white pinto. We can not figure out what color to call him


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

He is terribly cute! I'm still learning about colors myself but I'd like to guess.
Minimal tobiano sooty buckskin.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with the minimal tobiano. However, I think he might be brown based buckskin instead of bay based. However, the photo isn't great, so I could well be wrong.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's another picture of Mocha, plus his mare & sire


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Am I weird? The first thing I thought of was black :think: or maybe grulla later?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't be grulla because neither of his parents have dun. 

I'm not sure if buckskin or brownskin though. It would depend on whether he looses some of that sootiness as he gets older. Minis are so all over the place with their colours.

I want to just snuggle with his momma though! eep! She's adorable.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is the foal clipped?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

yes, he was just clipped when the pics were taken


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah. That explains a lot. No idea then, clipped horses are usually very different looking.


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

There is no sign of tobiano, but the white tail suggests silver. However I don't remember all the genetic rules fo silver, but I think there are some colors it can be present, but does not express due to the base color of the horse.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Not silver IMO. Neither the sire or dam express any silver, and in a mini, you would expect to be able to see it. After the second set of pics, the tail doesn't look like tobiano to me either, it just looks like a baby tail. I think he is maybe brown? But as mentioned before, it's hard to tell from a clipped coat. Have you got any full coat shots?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

pre-clip picture


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bay lol.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Now I would say bay too. I knew a foal that looked a lot like him; she shed out to be a bay.


----------

